
The effort to turn Trump against Amazon's Jedi contract - srameshc
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/07/26/politics/oracle-trump-amazon-defense-contract-conspiracy/
======
axtheter
So once again Oracle tops its own reputation for being a bunch of manipulative
scumbags?

